# 411: Q7 HP !



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Had to LMAO today when I heard about ECU flash for TDI! IMO TDI is the only option in the Q7. The audi dealers aren't telling perspective customers that the TDI with ECU tuning gets the same gas mileage and a whopping 294 HP. This is with only the ECU flash and not an exhaust. BTW the Torque increases to 630nM. Why the hell would anyone want to buy the 3.6 or 4.2? just some 411


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: 411: Q7 HP ! (tcardio)*

Who makes the ECU?
I thought that no US version existed, yet.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: 411: Q7 HP ! (iwantanaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantanaudi* »_Who makes the ECU?
I thought that no US version existed, yet.

APR likely March 2010


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: 411: Q7 HP ! (iwantanaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantanaudi* »_Who makes the ECU?
I thought that no US version existed, yet.

Stasis is just about done with the programming with GIAC and will be available at a Statis dealership with being able to keep your warranty.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: 411: Q7 HP ! ([email protected])*

I took the Q7 up to Tahoe this week. Hit chain control at Colfax and breezed through. The quattro was pretty amazing. All sorts of SUV's were driving very slowly around 20 mph in the fast lane. The Q7 handled exceptionally well at 50 mph without any slipping when crossing lanes. It felt like driving on rails. I then put it to the test. I need to ascend a 25% grade near my destination. My Range Rover supersport always had some trouble ascending but not the Q7. No hesitation, whatsoever. The Germans know how to make cars for the snow. Thumbs up for Quattro


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: 411: Q7 HP ! (tcardio)*

The 4.2 is a waste even if you CAN'T chip the TDI! It's so fun and gets such insane mileage, it makes the 4.2 a mute pt.
GIAC has a TDI that I sold them, so we'll see when the software gets made. Stasis gets theirs from them. I will report when i get mine because I will be getting the SAME week it's done.
My guess is 550tq, which is more like 785nm!!! 630nm is only like 440tq! This thing will gain massive in the tq department!


----------

